# Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?



## fishwert (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle Bolmen Freaks!

Im Sommer (Ende Mai) werde ich zusammen mit Freunden knapp 2 Wochen Angelurlaub am Bolmen verbringen. Wir werden uns in ein Haus von "lillahuset" bei Bolmstadsateri (ca. 10 km nördlich vom Ort Bolmen) einmieten.
Nun ganz allgemein über das Angeln am Bolmen gibt es in diesem Forum schon 'ne ganze Menge zu lesen!
Mich würde aber gerne interessieren ob jemand schon mal im Bereich Bolmstadsateri geangelt hat? Wenn ja, wäre ich um weitere Infos, was das Angeln in dieser Ecke des Sees angeht, sehr dankbar! ZB. ob da besser Zander, Hecht oder Barsch geht; welches die bevorzugte Angelmethode ist (Schleppen oder Spinnen), und vor allem mit welchen Köder ihr die beste Erfahrung gemacht habt? Auch was Infos über Wassertiefen betrifft wäre ganz interessant zu wissen.

In der Hoffnung dass der eine oder andere bereit ist mir diesbezgl. zu helfen bedanke ich mich im voraus.

Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## bergstroem (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*

Hallo Dieter
Ich war im letzten Jahr dort, oben im Norden. Wir haben nichts gefangen, zu viel Wind, konnten unser Boot nicht ankern und der Wind hat die Posen in Minuten abgetrieben, zum schleppen waren die Wellen zu hoch. In den geschützten Buchten war das Wasser zu niedrig, 0,5m
Seekarten mit Wassertiefe usw haben wir vom Bootsverleier bekommen.Viel Glück und Spaß
Petrie Heil
Gruß Uli
Wenn du weitere Fragen hast kannst du mir mailen unter frangsatter@yahoo.de


----------



## fishwert (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*

Hallo Uli,

Danke für die Info.
Das hört sich aber leider nicht sehr motivierend an #d

In welcher Jahreszeit warst Du am Bolmen? Und wie lange?
Mit "...dort, oben im Norden" meinst Du in etwa das nördliche Ufer des Bolmen?
Was hattet ihr denn für Boote? Die 4 PS Motoren?
Und habt ihr dann (nach ein paar Tagen) das Angeln komplett eingestellt?

Also, als Fazit für Dich: Bolmen nie wieder! Oder?

VG
Dieter


----------



## bergstroem (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*

Hallo nochmal. 
Der Urlaub war an und für sich klasse. Nur das Wetter hat leider nicht mitgespielt. Wir waren vom 6,6 bis 16,6,09 da. Viel und starker Wind  und ein kleines ca. 3,5m Angelboot  mit 5PS Motor. Wir waren im Norden des Sees , der See ist dort sehr offen  und groß , meist brauchten wir ne 1/2 Std  um eine  geschützte Bucht anzulaufen , nur stand da kein Fisch . 
4x konnten wir gar nicht raus , Wellen waren zu hoch . Das war gar nichts . Und wir fahren da auch nicht wieder hin . Nicht weil wir Pech gehabt haben , sondern wollen auch mal was anders sehen. Haben dies Jahr einen kleineren See gewählt , der auch Windgeschützter ist . 
Das Angeln haben wir nicht aufgegeben , die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt. 
Wir sind einmal um den Bolmen gefahren ( mit dem Auto ) da gibt es sehr schöne Stellen , die waren aber für uns mit dem Boot  nicht erreichbar. 
Habe  so schon fast 20L Sprit verfahren , sonst  nur immer so um die 5 L 
da, siehst  du mal wie groß der See ist . Ich will dir deinen Angelurlaub nicht schlecht  reden . Viel Spaß und Petrie Heil !!!!
mfG


----------



## fishwert (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*

Hi Uli,

Danke für deinen erneuten Beitrag & Infos.
Genau das ist der Punkt vor dem ich auch etwas Bammel habe: der Wind! Der dann die ganze Bootsanglerei über'n Haufen schmeißt 
Und vom Ufer aus denke ich darf man angeltechnisch kaum was erwarten?!? Zumal man schon so viel Kohle für die Bootsreservierung verprasst hat...
Trotzdem, habt ihr es vllt., wenn auch nur aus der Verlegenheit heraus, auch mal vom Ufer probiert? Ich denke zB. an Grundangeln (totem Köderfisch) oder evtl. auf Nicht-Räuber. Unter uns ist nämlich auch einer der eigentlich der Weißfisch Spezialist ist. Und der würde sicherlich sehr gerne auch die Richtung ausprobieren.

Würdest Du mir evtl. verraten an welchen See Du in diesem Jahr 
dein Glück versuchen willst?
Ich/wir wollten ja ursprünglich eigentlich auch einen kleineren See anpeilen. Habe aber leider nicht wirklich was Brauchbares das auf uns "zugeschnitten" wäre im Netz gefunden #d
Wir waren ja vor einigen Jahren weiter oben am Nedre Dalälven. War wirklich alles wunderbar (inkl. Wetter), bis auf das Fangergebnis; da hatten wir damals anscheinend etwas Pech wegen Hochwasser (das riesengroße STaubecken in dem wir hauptsächlich geangelt hatten ist nämlich von diesem Fluß, Nedre Dalälven gespeist).

Na dann schauen wir mal was diesmal auf uns zukommt und hoffen dass der Wind uns nicht die ganzen Träume durcheinander wirbelt

Dir auch viel Spaß und Petri Heil!

VG
Dieter


----------



## bennson (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*

http://img94.*ih.us/img94/3356/bolmen.jpg


Hej !

Wir waren letzten Sommer Anfang August dort.
Habe mal einen Auschnitt von dem Bereich gemacht wo wir am meisten gefangen haben.

Blau: Nicht sehr tief
Rot: Tief ( Kanten )
Gelb: dort haben wir gefangen
Rot/Gelb: Zander
Blau/Gelb: Hecht

wobei Hechte wenig dabei waren.


Wir haben fast nur geschleppt.

Unten an der Säteri gibt es sehr schöne Schilfgürtel, wenn die Hechte Ufernahr sind wirst du dort bestimmt fündig.

Nimm aufjedenfall ein Echo mit dann kannst du am besten herausfinden wo die Fische stehen.


Zum Thema Wind: In diesem Bereich ist es etwas geschützter und man bekommt nicht so fette Wellen wie auf dem Big Water im Norden oder Süden.

Aber wenns mal große Wellen gibt: Immer Tank voll haben, denn Tanken während das Boot auf den Wellen rollt ist ekelig und kann gefährlich werden.


Am besten ihr mietet euch ein min 10 PS boot bei der säteri dann macht ein Ausflug in den Norden/Westen mehr Spaß.


Bin warscheinlich auch wieder im Sommer dort und besorg mir eins um die 10-25 PS Klasse.


Grüße


----------



## Barsch321 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*

Hallo Dieter,

ich war 2008 (Juni/August) auch am Bolmen(56°48`31/13°36`40) dort war es sehr geschütz. Das Wetter war durchwachsen (Regen und Gewitter). Meine Erwartungen waren sehr groß. Gefangen habe ich aber nur kleine Fische. Habe einen sehr netten Berliner kennengelernt, der hat dort ein Haus. Er hat mir berichtet das 2005 Tonnenweise Hechte gefangen und nach Irland verkauft wurden. Ich habe auch viele Netze von Berufsfischern gesehen.
Auf jeden Fall ein Echolot mitnehmen, die Untiefen sind sehr gefährlich. Auch Untiefentonnen die in der Karte zu sehen sind, sind auf dem See nicht mehr vorhanden. Das Wasser ist torfbraun aber nicht trüb. Mein Fazit Land und Leute sehr gut, aber zum angeln brauche ich nicht so weit fahren und überteuerte Unterkünfte mieten. In Holland in den Maasplasen/ Roermond fange ich sehr gut. 
Ich will Dir den Urlaub nicht mies machen, ich bereue den Schweden Urlaub auch nicht. Nur zum angeln werde ich nicht mehr an den Bolmen fahren. Ich war auch auf Orust (bei Götebourg) dort das gleiche Bild. Alle paar Meter ein Stellnetz und nur kleine Fische.
Ich hoffe Du hast mehr Erfolg und bekommst einen Kapitalen ans Band, denn die muß es in einem so großen Gewässer geben.
Peti Heil
Wolfgang


----------



## fishwert (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*

Hallo bjay, hallo Wolfgang,

Danke für eure tollen Eingebungen&Tipps!
Ich denke dass ich richtig beraten bin wenn ich/wir mit nicht allzu hohen Erwartung gen Schweden fahren. Zumindest kann's dann mit so einer Einstellung kann's ja nur ein Erfolg werden....
Wobei, ehrlich gesagt, ist mir der Faktor Erholung (dazu gehört zB. aber aber auch ein schönes Wetter) viel wichtiger als irgendwelchen Rekorden in Sachen Vielfang oder "Kapital-Kapitaler-am Kapitalsten" hinter her zu rennen.
Wenn's (mal) Raubfischmäßig nicht so richtig laufen sollte kann ich's mir gut vorstellen auch mal auf "Nichträuber" (Weißfische) umzustellen (wo wir ja eh schon einen ausgewiesenen Weißfischangler in unseren Reihen haben).
Hat sich einer von euch schon mal diese Blöße am Bolmen gegeben? ;-)
Wenn ja, wie war's? Hat man diesbezgl. zumindest eine Chance den Frust, den man sich evtl. beim Räuberangeln eingefangen hat, einigermaßen abzubauen?

@bjay
Großartige graphische Hilfe die Du mir da mitgegeben hast. Und auch sonst die Tipps.....ich werde versuchen daran zu denken, wenn's erforderlich sein wird.
V.Dank!
Was waren denn eure erfolgreichsten Schleppköder bzw. in welcher Tiefe habt ihr in etwa geschleppt?
Echo ist dabei und Bootsmäßig haben wir ein bzw. 2 (wir sind nämlich 4 Angler) 10 PS Boote reserviert!
Warst Du evtl. auch in einem der "lillahuset" Häuser untergebracht?

"Bin warscheinlich auch wieder im Sommer dort..." - Weißt Du schon genau wann und wo?

@Wolfgang
OK, wenn dort in den vergangenen Jahren so extreme Raubzüge&Fischhandel betrieben würde dann erklärt sich ja schon einiges bezgl. des ausblebenden Erfolges....
Mal schauen wie's bei uns laufen wird....

OK, dann wünsche ich euch auch "Petri Heil" wo immer ihr die Rute auswirft!

VG
Dieter


----------



## bennson (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*

Wir waren in Hölminge.

Meisten Fisch haben die Reef Runner 800 gebracht.

Dicke Zander haben auf einen 11cm Balzer schwarz Wobler gebracht. Lief auf 6m tiefe.
Weitere Infos zum Sommer habe ich leider  noch nicht !


Grüße


----------



## bennson (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*

Ich sehe gerade, dass der BlauGelbe Bereich eine prima Hechtzone ist. Denn es überall Seegras und 3-5 Meter tief.

Okay für Spätsommer vielleicht nicht perfekt aber dort solltet ihr es aufjedenfall mal probieren.

Und Zander gibt es genügend dort. Wir haben jeden Tag min 2-3 gefangen. Zwar kleine aber die wachsen ja auch noch 

Weisfisch geht in den Buchten immer ! Ich habe mein erstes Rotauge 2 sec nach eintreffen der Pose gehakt und Brassen sind kurz darauf auch am start


----------



## fishwert (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*

Hallo "bjay",

"Spätsommer"??? Wieso meinst Du "Spätsommer"? Wir sind ab 22.05, ca. 2 Wochen lang vor Ort! Ich denke mal Du hast an Spätfrühling gedacht und hast aber "Spätsommer" geschrieben?!?
Auch wenn die Fischlein jetzt nicht unbedingt die Monster schlechthin sein sollten; ist mir lieber ich hab ordentlich "action", sprich reichlich Bisse. Auch wenn die Tierchen nicht mega groß sind....

Gibt's dort irgendwo 'ne Möglichkeit an Mistwürmer, Tauwürmer oder ähnliches 'ran zu kommen? Weißt schon, für den Fall dass die Räuber Null-Bock haben....
Oder was hast Du für die Weißfische angeködert? Vllt. doch Mais???
(ich hab jetzt an Würmer gedacht, weil ja damit sicher auch die Möglichkeit besteht vllt. auch mal ein schöneres Bärschlein zu reizen...)

VG
Dieter


----------



## bennson (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*

Ich meine Spätsommer wo wir dort waren 

hmm wir haben uns von superwurm.de ne Box geholt. 
Das beste ist, dass sie immernoch Nachwuchs machen^^
Also Wurm/Mais ging sehr gut ! 
Aber auf die Dendros waren sie richtig scharf.


----------



## bennson (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*

Soooo

sind vom 14 - 28.08 im Nord Osten von Bolmsö :vik:


----------



## fishwert (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*



bjay schrieb:


> Soooo
> 
> sind vom 14 - 28.08 im Nord Osten von Bolmsö :vik:



Warum denn schon wieder so spät im Jahr?
Schade, hätte gedacht vllt. kreuzen sich unsere (Boots)Wege auf den Fluten des Bolmen |wavey:

Wie auch immer, werde auf deinen späten Angeltoern Rücksicht nehmen und nicht alles aus dem Bolmen 'rausheben #a


Wünsche Dir jetzt schon viel Spaß & schöne Drills!

VG
Dieter


----------



## bennson (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*

Wo hast du die Boote reserviert und wie teuer sind diese pro Woche?

Grüße


----------



## fishwert (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*



bjay schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Boote reserviert und wie teuer sind diese pro Woche?
> 
> Grüße



die Bootsreservierung hab ich bei dem Hausbesitzer selbst (bin ja in so einem lillahuset-Haus einquartiert) gemacht.
Preis pro 10PS Boot und Woche: 1900SEK, also ca. 190€.
Das 4PS Boot soll 1600SEK kosten.
Ist in meinen Augen jetzt nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen, aber was soll's.....


----------



## bennson (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*

haben letztens 150€ pro Woche und 5 Ps bezahlt !!!

Welches Haus bewohnt ihr?


----------



## fishwert (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*



bjay schrieb:


> haben letztens 150€ pro Woche und 5 Ps bezahlt !!!
> 
> Welches Haus bewohnt ihr?



Na ok, dann sind ja unsere Bootspreise auch nicht gerade wuchermäßig überteuert. Hattet ihr in dem Preis auch schon den Sprit mit drin? Und wo hattet ihr das Boot her?

Wir sind im lillahuset Haus 105c. Sieht anhand der Beschreibung und der Bilder ganz ordentlich aus! Mal schauen wie sich's dann vor Ort darstellt....

Noch was: Du hattest davor mal erwähnt dass ihr die besten Fänge mit dem Reef Runner 800 gemacht hattet.
Welcher von dene war's/waren's denn genau?
http://www.miklurchtackle.com/index.php?productID=306

Hab da in einem dt. Online Shop gesehen dass die so knapp 10€ das Stk. kosten! Weißt du vllt. ob's die auch etwas günstiger gibt (außer bei den Amis)?

Hast Du im Bolmen auch schon mal den Zalt oder den Zam ausprobiert?


----------



## bennson (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*

Dort hatten wir auch das Boot her.

Der etwas jüngere Vermieter, welcher immer mit dem Quad unterwegs ist war sehr nett und hat uns auch ein paar Tipps gegeben.


Zam/Zalt hatte ich auch mal dran aber kein Erfolg mit.
Liefen ja auch nur 3 meter und beim Schleppen haben sie nicht die gewünschte Aktion gebracht.

Habe einen Ebay Shop in den USA wo ich immer Bestellungen mit max 23 € incl Versand mache. ( keine Tax/Zoll )
Päckchen sind auch immer fix da gewesen.

http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Your-Northeast-Lure-Connection__W0QQ_armrsZ1

Haben auch guten Service. Probiers mal !


Ach wir werden in Haus 116 untergebracht sein


----------



## fishwert (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*



bjay schrieb:


> Habe einen Ebay Shop in den USA wo ich immer Bestellungen mit max 23 € incl Versand mache. ( keine Tax/Zoll )
> Päckchen sind auch immer fix da gewesen.
> 
> http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Your-Northeast-Lure-Connection__W0QQ_armrsZ1
> ...




Euer Haus sieht auch ganz hübsch und gemütlich aus! So richtig zum Wohl fühlen!

Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Ami-Shop. Werde es auf jeden Fall probieren. Du schreibst dass deine Bestellungen max. 23€/Lieferung (inkl. Versand) ausmachen. Wieviel beträgt dabei der Versand?
Und muß ich nicht bei der ersten Bestellung irgendwelche "Identifikationsüberprüfungen" (zB. von der Bank beglaubigte Kopie der Kreditkarte, Kopie des Ausweises, usw) über mich ergehen lassen? Habe zumindest sowas ähnliches, in dem einen oder anderen Forum wenn's um US-Bestellungen geht, gelesen.

Zum Schluß noch mal die Frage: Welche der von Dir eingesetzten Reef Runner liefen am besten?


----------



## bennson (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hot Spot am Ostufer des Bolmen/Ecke Bolmstadsateri?*

Bezahlung ist ganz einfach per paypal und die Runner liefen unterschiedlich nach Wetterlage.


Ich hatte nur 800er mit werde mir fürs nächste mal aber auch 700 und 900 zulegen.


Versand musst du mal schauen.. ich habe immer 3 Stück per Bestellung gemacht oder einfach mal eine mail zu denen schreiben dir werden dir schnell helfen können.


----------

